# H&R or Eibach



## Damo999

Hi Guys and Girls

It's been a while but looking for a little advice. getting car lowered in next couple of weeks, already done spacers 15mm rear 10mm front. But I'm torn between H&R and Eibach Pro kit, other sites seem to suggest H&R better for track and Eibach better ride quality but most seem to be few years old reviews or vs.
I've deff made mind up going springs only, not going down coilovers route just want to sort the wheel arch gap and a better stance but without too much compromise on ride quality. Its a daily driver and won't be seeing a track.
Any advice or knowledge from experience would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Damo


----------



## noname

I vote for pro kit..as far as I remember when I had it,was a great kit because of its double effect..springs had the capacity to absorb the road in a different manner depending of the kind of stress on them..nothing extraordinary or like magnetic ride, but I liked them!


----------



## Damo999

Cheers Manu helpful as always, two diff garages have tried to push both options on the same reasons cause it's the Ines they stock so never know who to believe


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Hi Damo, I am also in the same situation; I want to lower my car but due to bad road conditions (lot of speed bumps) and for everyday use of the car, I don't want to buy a coilover.

On my previous car, VW Scirocco, I bought the H&R springs with the Bilstein B8 and the ride was perfect. More sporty than the original setting but at the same time more comfortable due to the high quality of the bilstein shock assorber.

My doubt is for the only replacement of springs...the original shock assorber is not build to work with lowered springs...people say that it will last a lot less, and the behavior of the car on not perfect roads, will be like a "kangaroo" :lol: worse than standard suspensions!

I'm looking for opinions from other that have installed only the springs on the MK3...but unfortunately the car is "new" and few have started with tuning!

Anyway for the MK3, Eibach is better due to the 30mm lowering instead of 25mm of the H&R...and Eibach is more comfortable than H&R


----------



## noname

if you want to change only the springs, they're right the suspension will last less time but here 2 tricks, one is easier, faster and free, the other one will require money, always a lot less than a new suspension, but the job worth!
Remember my not English!
1. when you remove the spring, open the suspension and remove/cut off about 2 cm (almost the height you gain with the new springs) of the dampers (yellow part in the picture), that's the most reason why suspensions lose oil after a while.. working with a lower spring, the suspension will reach easily that absorber (because it works lowered) if you hit hard a speed bump, so the oil inside, remaining the same, is more compressed and will damage the trim...









2. after the first method, you can also cut the stem of the suspension the same cm gained with the spring, 2 cm if the car is lowered 2 cm and so on..but then the mechanic will have to do the thread on the top, that's why it's not free!
but doing that, the suspension will works like with the original spring working in the correct position and not lowered as above.
with this method you'll have the best result with I think ¼ of the costs of a complete kit, obviously it's not a race mod but it's enough perfect!


----------



## Damo999

Spoke to a few machanics who said trouble with shocks were due to putting in new springs on old shocks, eibach Pro kit is designed to work with original oem shocks so should be fine . Manu appreciate you advice but way more knowledge and messing for me to attempt myself and with no experience I wouldn't even think of cutting down parts


----------



## noname

I know but at least you have to cut the absorber even if the springs are compatible, I read it.
My mechanic was a pilot so I trusted him years ago and couldn't complain the result then!


----------



## Edinburra

Damo999 said:


> Spoke to a few machanics who said trouble with shocks were due to putting in new springs on old shocks, eibach Pro kit is designed to work with original oem shocks so should be fine . Manu appreciate you advice but way more knowledge and messing for me to attempt myself and with no experience I wouldn't even think of cutting down parts


If you don't mind me asking what is the overall cost inc fitting?


----------



## noname

Advising to at least cut part of the absorber, is confirmed from, if you want the suspension working like with the original springs, the new springs has to be too soft and so causing a car very jumpy on the road..so, since the new springs are lower and hard, the weight of the car will be distribuite more on the suspension than on the springs..and it's not ok!


----------



## DPM

The Eibach's are definitely the more comfortable option.

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------



## TerryCTR

Personally I wouldn't cut anything and after having Eibachs over the years which are very good nothing beats a quality set of coilovers. I know you don't want to go to that expense but I would save up and do exactly that


----------



## Damo999

Not sure if still on but think they are called AMD around Essex was offering the kit and fitting for £299 and your prob looking £70ish for 4 wheel alignment ! You can get the eibach or H&R kits for around the £200 mark from most places but always get charged extra to take your own kit to a garage to get fitted and alignment ! I've been quoted £240-£280 for fitting and alignment if I supply my own springs or £400 all in if they supply the springs. On eBay you can get the Eibach pro kit for £150ish from Germany if you know a decent garage you trust to fit them.


----------



## Jasonw10

Here is mine (Daytona on the right) with the eibach pro kit next to a standard Nano TTS.










Personally I feel like the springs haven't changed the ride quality at all, if not maybe even slightly softer than the OEM TTS ones! And it certainly didn't lower as much as I would liked it to. 
Only thing that bugs me is that Eibach lowering springs do in fact tend to sit higher at the back than the front :-| 
So I haven't even bothered to buy spacers like you have because I still personally don't think it's sitting right and I'm not going down the coilover route as I've got magnetic ride.

I would like to see a TT/ TTS WITH H&R's on because my mate has the 8V s3 and his s3 sits far nicer than my TTS, then again H&R's are known to be pretty stiff!

Sacrifice looks or scarafice comfort :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Just incase you weren't aware, KW for example do the mag ride delete kit so you can run coilovers if you want to go that route


----------



## Damo999

Jasonw10 said:


> Here is mine (Daytona on the right) with the eibach pro kit next to a standard Nano TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I feel like the springs haven't changed the ride quality at all, if not maybe even slightly softer than the OEM TTS ones! And it certainly didn't lower as much as I would liked it to.
> Only thing that bugs me is that Eibach lowering springs do in fact tend to sit higher at the back than the front :-|
> So I haven't even bothered to buy spacers like you have because I still personally don't think it's sitting right and I'm not going down the coilover route as I've got magnetic ride.
> 
> I would like to see a TT/ TTS WITH H&R's on because my mate has the 8V s3 and his s3 sits far nicer than my TTS, then again H&R's are known to be pretty stiff!
> 
> Sacrifice looks or scarafice comfort :lol:


Hi Jason

Thanks for input, mine has the standard sport suspension not even the 10mm lower s-line (big mistake when specing) so the Eibach pro kit should make a big difference to mine as you can get a bus under wheel arch at mo !!!! to be fair it looks a lot better since I fitted the spacers, must be trick of the eye or maybe just edge of tyre closer to arch seems to reduce the gap. 
If you search forum for "yellow tt Slovenia" his car has the H&R suspension with the same size spacers as mine and sits perfect, but it looks lower than your Eibach ? As far as I'm aware the Eibach is 30mm drop and the H&R 25mm so bit confused haha. Seems the general feedback goes Eibach for comfort. Looks vs Comfort always a compromise but thought with the 30mm drop vs 25mm, the Eibach offers best of both worlds (out of the two options)


----------



## Jasonw10

@Damo999 yeah that's correct.. I went for the eibach thinking it would of lowered more and I've just looked up the yellow TT Slovenia, it does indeed look a nicer stance because the back's the same height as the front! I'd defiantly get the h&r if I were you but each to their own  I'd like to swap mine for H&R's now that I've seen it so I'll probably sell mine :lol:


----------



## Damo999

@jasonw10 well I can't see anywhere where it says he did shocks as well as springs to get the ride hide and can't see any photoshopping signs haha excuse my ignorance but I'm presuming your tts with mag ride uses a different spring as all the sites offer springs for with or without mag ride ? maybe this could affect the final ride height ? compared to the standard shocks without mag ride ?


----------



## Damo999

@jasonw10 if you search "anyone running spacers" on forum there's any scuba blue TT on H&R's and again the hight looks perfect ! its got spacers but also 20" alloys


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Jasonw10 said:


> @Damo999 yeah that's correct.. I went for the eibach thinking it would of lowered more and I've just looked up the yellow TT Slovenia, it does indeed look a nicer stance because the back's the same height as the front! I'd defiantly get the h&r if I were you but each to their own  I'd like to swap mine for H&R's now that I've seen it so I'll probably sell mine :lol:


Jasonw10, could you please post a side picture of your fantastic car, possibly not a photo taken when you are standing (in that position the space of the gap is not the real) so I can see the gap between the tire and the arc?
Thanks a lot: D

Thanks ManuTT for the answer. Maybe I'lI spare a little something so I make the purchase of the springs and bilstein B8.
The right code from the site for the shock assorber are:
- 35-229919 (front)
- 24-229937 (rear)


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Finally I have bought the springs...Vogtland!

For the coupè 2WD, 35mm of lowering front and rear.

Photo and review at finished work (I hope before end of the month  )


----------



## CiLA

TTS with Eibach ...


----------



## noname

can you share the springs p/n for magnetic ride and their height?


----------



## CiLA

-20mm (-10mm TTS)


----------



## Damo999

I bit the bullet listening to people's advice and opted for H&R, guess everyone has their own opinions and preferences and don't mean to offend in any way but personally I thought the H&R sits just right both at front and back, really happy with result and as for ride quality/comfort it's a little firmer than stock (sport suspension not the s-line) but still really comfortable and so much better when pushing on the bends. If anyone can tell me how to post some pics I'll put some on to compare with the Eibach. Hope this helps with all you guys considering lowering springs.


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Finally springs are arrived!

VOGTLAND! -35 mm front and rear! For the moment the highest lowering springs on the market for the MK3
(EIBACH 30 mm/20mm, H&R 25mm/25mm).










Monday in Audi for the installation 8)


----------



## Jacopo79

CiLA said:


> -20mm (-10mm TTS)


Hi guys!!! This week I'm going to install this springs pro kit. My TT quattro is not Sline. What will be the lowering without Sline? Are these springs good??


----------



## JCS_AutoID

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> Finally springs are arrived!
> 
> VOGTLAND! -35 mm front and rear! For the moment the highest lowering springs on the market for the MK3
> (EIBACH 30 mm/20mm, H&R 25mm/25mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday in Audi for the installation 8)


Thinking of getting these! Have you installed?


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Vogtland springs installed! Let me say...amazing!!! 8)

Front




























Rear




























Front Bumper










Remember this:
1) springs installed from few hours
2) fuel tank is near empty
2) front axle drop immediately 35 mm, less than one finger between tyre and arch! (before lowering the gap was three finger)
3) rear axle drop 30 mm, one finger between tyre and arch, but remember point 1) and 2) so the drop will rise in future to 35 mm also at the rear (before lowering the gap was near four finger)
4) I start from stock suspension (not S-line)
5) the drive quality is perfect! a little harder and sporty than stock but at the same time acceptable as comfort! Is more comfortable than my previous car with H&R and Bilstein B8!

Vogtland offer for the coupè 2WD and 4WD the lowering of 35 mm. For the Roadster 2WD and 4WD the lowering is 25 mm due to different weight.

I'm really Happy 

PS: I "apologize" for the 17" winter tyres but I drive the car every day so I need a comfortable tyres for the winter.


----------



## GavinE

Have you got a picture of the whole car to gauge the overall look?


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

At the moment no. I have taken some pics immediately out the dealer for only show the drop. When I have time and will stop to rain, I'll make new ones


----------



## Matthaus

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> At the moment no. I have taken some pics immediately out the dealer for only show the drop. When I have time and will stop to rain, I'll make new ones


That's a nice stance you have their, I am also looking forward to seeing an overall picture.. :wink:


----------



## JCS_AutoID

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> At the moment no. I have taken some pics immediately out the dealer for only show the drop. When I have time and will stop to rain, I'll make new ones


Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

In my opinion I think that better than the photos of every arch gap (front and rear)...there is nothing if you want to have the idea of how sits the car :wink:

Today I have filled the tank to the limit and i have measured the gap between tyre and arch:
- front: 14 mm
- rear: 17 mm

The car live sits really low, better than what a photo can show 

Now with this higher lowering the problem is the decision of the 19" wheel (best et without rubbing...) :?


----------



## Shaninnik

Choosing between Eibach and H&R myself, so what is the general consensus with lowering height of both kits? Does H&R indeed sits lower than Eibach despite of the numbers they provide (-30mm Eibach, -25mm H&R)? Does anyone knows the spring rate?


----------



## Damo999

If someone can give me the heads up on how to get a picture on here (I know but bit of a novice) I will post some shots now mine has settled on the H&R, like I've said before is all down to personal preference and not to offend anyone but I'm so glad I went with H&R when I look at pics of the Eibach the rear just doesn't seem to sit as well (in my humble opinion) and I'm sure others will prefer the Eibach stance. I was torn between the the two for ages, I can't compare ride quality as I've only driven mine but ride is slightly firmer and I take it bit easy on big speed bumps, but the ride is still really comfortable and the handling is much much better, as for the stance and looks from standard its worlds apart.


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

For me Vogtland destroy both H&R and Eibach! Has the same drop front/rear like H&R (Eibach the rear sit 10 mm higher than the front! It's a typical Eibach behavior) and drop more than H&R and Eibach (H&R drop 25/25, Eibach 30/20, Vogtland for coupe 35/35).

Drop values are from stock normal suspensions, not the s-line version.

No problems with speed bumps for the moment. The only reason for not choose Vogtland is if you don't want to go so lower!

IMHO


----------



## TerryCTR

Or if you want to retain better handling?

No way you can drop it that much and it doesn't impact on the rebound of the shock etc


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

TerryCTR said:


> Or if you want to retain better handling?
> 
> No way you can drop it that much and it doesn't impact on the rebound of the shock etc


The handling of the car is so much better now than the original setting! and it's not a kangaroo on "not perfect" roads (It was my fear). But for speak you have to try...not saying something written on the internet! [smiley=book2.gif]

Changing the springs without changing the shock absorber, will give a worse handling? It depends ... depends on how good is the starting material that you have. The TT has good stock shock absorber and a drop of 35 mm at my car, do not give a worse handling or reduce the driving comfort. Also depend on the quality of the springs. H&R are not progressive...Eibach and Vogtland are progressive, so on the table with the stock shock absorber the worst will be the H&R, but who have installed them (like Damo999), it's very happy 

I see that are always the "same people" that speak ... who think of driving a "track day cars" ready! and i laugh a lot because sports suspension with the big "S", have a different price! and maybe are installed on cars that stay the 99% of the time in the garage or are always used for the distance home - pub :lol:

I spent money and time on cars and motorbike...with some of them the springs will give a forse handling, with the TT this is not the case, and if you want to maintain your opinion, you are free that nothing change to me :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR

Your making a lot of assumptions there, I made no reference to my car because it has an S as you put it.

I know from experience that if your going to lower do it right and get a proper set of Coilovers. You are naive in thinking that the stock shock will not be compressed dropping it 35mm but like you say everyone is entitled to an opinion even if it is wrong :wink:


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

TerryCTR said:


> Your making a lot of assumptions there, I made no reference to my car because it has an S as you put it.
> 
> I know from experience that if your going to lower do it right and get a proper set of Coilovers. You are naive in thinking that the stock shock will not be compressed dropping it 35mm but like you say everyone is entitled to an opinion even if it is wrong :wink:


The "S" is not referred to the TTS, is referred to a top quality suspension.

coilovers = planks of wood on their back :lol:

The shock obviously is compressed and obviously will last less, but the naive is who think that will give a "so worse handling" (at the point that the car is undriveable) without having tried on his car :wink:

Anyway for who asked to an overall picture:


----------



## TerryCTR

No surprises that your backing the spring you have just stuck on your car :wink:


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

the important thing is to be convinced :roll:


----------



## TerryCTR

And you have yet to convince me :roll:


----------



## Damo999

Sorry to correct you but the H&R sport springs are progressive like the Eibach Pro kit


----------



## TerryCTR

Spot on mate they are, but this guy works on cars and bikes so knows best :roll:


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Damo999 said:


> Sorry to correct you but the H&R sport springs are progressive like the Eibach Pro kit


I apologize for my error, depend on the model of the car, for other cars the H&R are not progressive (don't have two different "zone" for the spire, they are at the same distance). If they are progressive, so explain why you don't have problem with the stock shock absorber :wink:

From the official H&R site:

http://www.hrsprings.com/technical



Code:


3) ARE H&R SPRING PROGRESSIVE?

All H&R OE Sport Springs, Sport Springs, Super Sport Springs are progressive when possible for the application.

For my previous car, they are not progressive.



TerryCTR said:


> Spot on mate they are, but this guy works on cars and bikes so knows best :roll:


if you think you are funny you are wrong.
Have you install spring on your actual TTS? If no, SHUT UP!
As previously explained for other model H&R are not progressive, I have say so because i don't believe that for the MK3 H&R product progressive springs but everyone can make an error...oh no you are perfect, I apologize also for this...


----------



## TerryCTR

I can see that English is not your first language so I have refrained so far from mentioning it but I am sick of trying to decipher what you mean.

Keyboard warrior now - you will under no circumstance decide what I do and don't say so how about you STFU, stop posting shite, then spit the dummy when your shown up to be wrong Mr Motorsport


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

TerryCTR said:


> I can see that English is not your first language so I have refrained so far from mentioning it but I am sick of trying to decipher what you mean.
> 
> Keyboard warrior now - you will under no circumstance decide what I do and don't say so how about you STFU, stop posting shite, then spit the dummy when your shown up to be wrong Mr Motorsport


Oh now I see the kindness and typical English composure! [smiley=baby.gif]

I asked you a question, and you didn't answer! Answer is courtesy...thing unknown to you.

I repeat: Have you installed the springs on your TTS?
If you speak for something that you haven't tried, please don't speak! It's a simple rule of everything! 

In your opinion, the springs will damage the absorber because this is the point! right? ok let me say another objective thing: Magnetic Ride.
Some cars have the magnetic ride, a feature of the original AUDI shock absorber.
EIBACH, H&R and VOGTLAND in the technical spec. also have the feature for work with the Magnetic Ride.
So you are saying that special technician/engineer of these 3 producer, have make a wrong product that will damage your car? don't you think that they have tried their product with the magnetic ride?

Write to them that they have done a shitty work and maybe you can send your curriculum to these 3 producer


----------



## TerryCTR

I'm not even going to read that big long winded response.

I refer back to my earlier comment, your going to defend what you put on your car and spit the dummy the second it was challenged. You have shown your lack of knowledge by stating that the superior springs are not progressive so I'm not going to debate it with you.

Nice wheels on your car btw. What are they 12" :lol:


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

TerryCTR said:


> I'm not even going to read that big long winded response.
> 
> I refer back to my earlier comment, your going to defend what you put on your car and spit the dummy the second it was challenged. You have shown your lack of knowledge by stating that the superior springs are not progressive so I'm not going to debate it with you.
> 
> Nice wheels on your car btw. What are they 12" :lol:


Because you are rude and ignorant, easy. You do not have nothing objective to speak.

You don't install the spring on your car so you are speaking of something that you haven't tried so the value of your words is 0.

Everyone can make a mistake, instead of you, you are perfect. On my previous car the H&R are not progressive.

No they are 17", probably you have to wear glasses to correct the hours spent to fap yourself :mrgreen:


----------



## TerryCTR

You have no idea what cars I currently own out with the recently purchased TTS and you also have no idea what I have, haven't altered on them.

You work on cars and bikes remember, which now brings about some concerns given that you have no clue by the sounds of it so you enjoy your broken suspension and go preach to mamma that's it's the best ride ever


----------



## Damo999

just trying to add some pics see if it works


----------



## Damo999

H&R Sport Springs fitted same day so might settle down a bit yet. Oh already had 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers. Sit perfect for me, not too low and still comfortable


----------



## Damo999

hard to get right angle, pictures don't seem to do it justice


----------



## Damo999

sorry guys can only add one pic at a time due to file size, oooops forgot to hide reg plate :roll:


----------



## Damo999

hope they help get a feel of stance on H&R, 25mm drop seems to look lower than on Eibach 30mm drop ??? but might be as rear sits same as front, Eibach seems higher on the rear to me


----------



## Damo999

sorry about the light


----------



## Damo999

when we get some nice weather I'll get some better pics, bit more scenic than on works car park haha


----------



## Damo999

Right think thats enough for now before I start getting abuse off everyone :lol:


----------



## Damo999

Last one I promise haha just trying to show from different angles so you guys can see the stance with springs and spacers......


----------



## Shaninnik

Stance is perfect! Not too high and not too low. Thanks Damo for detailed report 8) BTW I have contacted Eibach directly and they said that they got -30mm front/rear on the test car in their garage. I also have a photo of TT on Eibach...but that is not my car, hope owner will not find it here  :lol: Compared to photos from Damo, Eibach indeed sits a bit lower


----------



## BenjaminB

You ladies need to meet and fight it out. :twisted:

Or, keep bickering on here. But can you do it on a separate thread?


----------



## TerryCTR

A bit late to the party Benj my lad this died last week


----------



## Matthaus

Nice stance Damo, thanks for the info, your car looks the perfect height... :wink:


----------



## Damo999

Matthaus said:


> Nice stance Damo, thanks for the info, your car looks the perfect height... :wink:


Cheers pal


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys!! This is my love with eibach pro kit!
Loving It....Now is perfect for me.


----------



## TTimi

30mm Eibach pro kit with 15mm spacers all round...



Compared to standard...



Kinda wish it sat a little bit lower!


----------



## gavinwilson26

Does fitting the new springs still allow the mag-ride to work?


----------

